# 2012 Miles Log



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

training my A horse I am sitting at 254 for the year. 
He can hold 8 mph for 24 miles. But he was pushing it. I have done one LD and will compete in my first endurance 50 miler at the Biltimore estate in NC on 5 may.
Havent ridden my B horse, but am hoping to do an LD with her in the fall. Hard enough getting one horse in shape. Not sure I can ever get 2. I think my B horse is gonna be my long term A horse by next season. My current A horse is pretty laid back and we communicate very well. He's gonna end up getting an easy life of a drinking horse I believe.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles
Feb 12 -- 14.07 miles -- 41.25 total miles
Feb 17 -- 10.12 miles -- 51.37 total miles
Feb 19 -- 17.71 miles -- 69.08 total miles
Feb 24 -- 14.00 miles -- 83.08 total miles
Feb 26 -- 10.56 miles -- 93.64 total miles
Mar 1 -- 17.57 miles -- 111.21 total miles
Mar 4 -- 16.3 miles -- 127.51 total miles
Mar 14 -- 13.14 miles -- 140.65 total miles
Mar 16 -- 8.41 miles -- 149.06 total miles
Mar 24 -- 50.75 miles -- 199.81 total miles
Mar 30 -- 10.17 miles -- 209.98 total miles
Apr 6 -- 12.93 miles -- 222.91 total miles
Apr 7 -- 13.39 miles -- 236.3 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got out 3 different times this weekend!

Friday and today, rode Dream. On Saturday, I rode a friend's mare in her first 50 miler (posted pics in its own thread).

The weather was so nice today, Dream even got a bath when we were finished (much to her dismay).



2012 mileage
...
Apr 6 -- 12.93 miles -- 222.91 total miles
Apr 7 -- 13.39 miles -- 236.3 total miles
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got to get out twice this week!

Thursday, Dream got new shoes (complete with pour-in pads in preparation for No Frills next weekend), then I hauled to the farrier's place to ride on his home trails (farrier is a bigname endurance person, how lucky am I!!). One of the people with us had time constraints, so we didn't get to ride for much over an hour. I look forward to getting back there and seeing the rest of those trails.






























On Saturday, rode again up at Dean's place. The rainy weather held off until the afternoon, so got in a nice ride in the morning. Weather came in as predicted though, so no riding today (just swimming home on the highway). But better to have the rain this weekend than next!!


2012 miles
...
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks to the weather and that I've had quite a few days I had to ride after dark, we've been in the indoor arena a lot. The GPS doesn't work in there all the time, so I don't count those miles. We rode for 2.5 hours the other day and another 1-2 hours earlier this week, so obviously this isn't a reflection of ALL the miles we've been completing, but it does show all our trail riding!

4/11/2012: 8.34 miles (69.64 total)
4/12/2012: 6.81 miles (76.45 total)
4/16/2012: 10.2 miles (86.70 total)
4/18/2012: 5.7 miles (92.72 total)
4/22/2012: 3.05 miles (95.47 total)
4/27/2012: 0.9 miles (96.37 total) - It was really muddy and windy, so we went inside!!
4/28/2012: 7.64 miles (104.01 total)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Had a fantastic time at the ride this weekend (tons of photos posted in the No Frills thread).


2012 mileage
...
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am hoping to get out next weekend on a ride with the folks from Houston. An endurance rider there is hosting a ride - not exactly an endurance ride but it should be a blast. Going riding this weekend and I can't wait. I hear Biscuit calling me!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got to the CTR this past weekend (it has its own thread) and got to ride some gorgeous trails.

But maybe even more exciting, Dream got cleared for riding yesterday!!!! Cannot wait to get back on her. :grin::clap:

2012 mileage
...
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This holiday weekend was crazy! Dean and I made a whirlwind roadtrip to Georgia to pick up the new-to-us trailer on Fri/Sat (14 hours one way). I got to drive a gooseneck trailer for the first time ever on the way home, which was an interesting learning experience as the rig is massive compared to my 2-horse bumper pull. :shock:

This is the rig parked in front of my house. Yes, really, my house is in this picture!!











On Sunday, we went to a park local to my barn as I finally got the all-clear to ride my mare!! We are having our first heat wave of the season, so it was a good opportunity to get in some heat-of-the-day training. Weather was sunny and in the mid-90s (heat index a touch over 100) when we saddled up for our ride. I think I sponged myself as much as I sponged Dream!

Today, we were supposed to do a local hunter pace which is known for its tough terrain, but due to torrential rains overnight, it was canceled as the river crossing was so high as to be unsafe. So we went up the road to the Bucks County Horse Park and rode the trails there. It was again hot as hell (heat index about 110). After the trails, we played on the cross country course a bit (and did people ever stare as we stood in the water jumps sponging!!). :lol:








cross country at BCHP - YouTube


2012 mileage
...
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 Miles -- 436.6 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got Dream out last weekend for the final prep before our Old Dominion adventure this coming weekend. Dream and I went to explore some new-to-us local trails. Not sure if I would go back, as the trails were quite overgrown with stickerbushes. I look like I lost a knife fight! :lol:




















Thursday we head for Virginia.. cannot wait!!


2012 mileage
...
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 miles -- 436.6 total miles
May 31 -- 14.63 miles -- 451.23 total miles


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck! And take lots of pictures!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

good luck at the OD, Leatherwood mt broke me of mountains for awhile. I rode chipoaks state park in Surry county VA this morning. Getting Bo back up to speed. Our next ride will be a 50 at Scioto OH, haven found anyone that has rode there before so wll just deal with it when I get there.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> good luck at the OD, Leatherwood mt broke me of mountains for awhile. I rode chipoaks state park in Surry county VA this morning. Getting Bo back up to speed. Our next ride will be a 50 at Scioto OH, haven found anyone that has rode there before so wll just deal with it when I get there.



I think my friend Nancy who is crewing for me this weekend has ridden that ride. If so, I will ask her to give me a run-down of the trails.

Thanks for all the well wishes.. good vibes are always appreciated!! Dream loves a tough, technical trail so the OD is heaven in her opinion. I am always worried that I am going to let her down.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This past weekend, Dream and I took on the Beast of the East (link to full post is here) and we did it!!











2012 mileage
...
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 miles -- 436.6 total miles
May 31 -- 14.63 miles -- 451.23 total miles
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This past weekend, I flew to _Cali_ to do an endurance ride!! :shock:

Whole thread is here.











2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles


----------



## usdivers (Jun 27, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I got to get out twice this week!
> 
> Thursday, Dream got new shoes (complete with pour-in pads in preparation for No Frills next weekend), then I hauled to the farrier's place to ride on his home trails (farrier is a bigname endurance person, how lucky am I!!). One of the people with us had time constraints, so we didn't get to ride for much over an hour. I look forward to getting back there and seeing the rest of those trails.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful place to ride!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got out yesterday with a friend on her youngster. We did several firsts with the baby, such as several bridges, into the river, and she cantered on trail for the first time! The filly did great and Dream was a wonderful babysitter. Weather was hot (89 when we started, 95 when we were done) but only moderately humid so it almost felt ok out.












2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles
June 29 -- 3.72 miles -- 659.8 total miles
July 6 -- 10.10 miles -- 669.9 total miles
July 8 -- 7.81 miles -- 677.71 total miles
July 12 -- 12.36 miles -- 690.07 total miles


----------

